# Did anyone get dropped from american family insurance



## THE BOSS 1975 (Nov 16, 2005)

I have received letters saying that the cannot continue coverage with me due to the nature of business the vehicle is used for .They canceled all my vehicles including trans am but will renew my business policy hmmm.never had an accident nor did we ever have any claims .so i was just a little curious if anyone else had this happen too...  :realmad: :angry:


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

you mean you got dropped because of snowplowing?. i have american family i have not got dropped , at least yet.


----------



## tiedeman (Dec 17, 2003)

I used to go through the Hartford and they did the same thing. They basically said that they could not continue to cover me because of the wide ranges of things that were covered. I never had a claim before either.


----------



## THE BOSS 1975 (Nov 16, 2005)

I still have not gotten a returned phone call yet (maybe they got extended holiday,who knows ,I don't know if my agent had a policy that was not sufficient or what but will post if they ever call back .but it states that"We are unable to continue your policy due to the business use of the vehicle. so i don't know if i just have to change my policy or get a different insurance company all together.so we shall see... insurance


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Hartford does not write snow any more, that is why you were droped. i found this out the hard way this fall when I was shopping my comp policy. I gave them my commercial auto so they would write my "own" policy (not group) for comp. They will not write mono line policy for comp (none will). As it turns out after meeting with the underwriter they want nothing to do with snow and dropped my commercial auto  So I call my agent back and she says oops sorry, so I found a new agent and have Auto Owners for commercial auto and my GL. I have allways had Auto Owners for my GL , and umbrella. Great rates in IL. They will be getting my comp as well when this policy expires. So anyway try out Auto Owners If you get the boot from American Family. Oh and did they send your Cancelation notice certified mail ??? Thats what Hartford did.
Todd


----------



## THE BOSS 1975 (Nov 16, 2005)

Ok today they called back finally .They are not going to drop me ,I had to list a personal vehicle because the underwriter said that the trucks were all commercial which would mean they were personal /business.listing another vehicle makes them feel that the trucks are not personally used all the time .and that i have other means of transportation .Also had to list my other drivers due to too many trucks and i was the only driver at the time! so we changed the policy and hopefully they pass it !!!!!!!!! Insurance


And thanks T-MAN for the info i will keep them in mind if i dont get passed !!!!!


----------



## royallawn (Dec 1, 2005)

they did the same thing to me awhile back. wanted to drop the commercial vehical policy and keep the bus. policy. no claims in 4or5 years. they said they were cutting down comm. and going res. i told them to kiss my a** on the bus. general poicy.


----------

